
Original working Apple-I computer fetches $375,000 at auction - yesenadam
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45647449
======
yesenadam
I guess he's well-known, but I don't remember ever hearing the name
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jony_Ive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jony_Ive)
before!

